# Hanging Upside Down Like a Bat



## Kwanjang (Sep 1, 2008)

After hurting my low back last november while weight training my legs by squating. It was that last set and like always that last one. (poor form.. my fault completely) anyhow, my low back ached terribly. started looking for a cure. One night I saw a commercial for a Teeders hang-up, an inversion table. I researched inversion and BAM! I purchased one. I had talked about it to a couple of doctors- they advised against it. You are hanging upside down afterall. After getting use to the table and inverting and learning to relax, my lumbar through cervical spine popped...WOW!  NO MORE low back pain. It may not be for evryone, but I am hooked. Now I know why Grandpa Munster was so giddy! Hanging up side down like a bat! Anyone else ever tried one?


----------



## arnisador (Sep 1, 2008)

I've wanted to try this myself for my lower back, but never have.


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 1, 2008)

I only do that on occasions... when I'm rappelling and feel like doing something different. Not "aussie style" but actually inverting in my harness and going head down til I'm about 6 feet from the floor and flipping upright again and landing on my toes. 
yah, it's a bit of showing off but it impresses the newbies that I train from time to time. :uhyeah: Especially when I need to stress control of the rope with the brake hand.


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 2, 2008)

Glad it worked out for you, Matbe I should give it a try.


----------



## punisher73 (Sep 2, 2008)

One of the guys I work with has an inversion table and he swears by it for his lower back pain.  

Another thing that works (for me at least) is called a "Ma Roller"  you lay on it and it puts pressure on the muscles on each side of the spine.  You have to learn to relax and as you do the spine pops back into place.  Alot cheaper and takes up A WHOLE LOT less room.


----------



## Traditionalist (Sep 3, 2008)

I personally love the gravity boots that hooked to the chin up bar. After I get my back loosened up and feeling good then I can go straight into situps. Wonderful!!


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 3, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> I only do that on occasions... when I'm rappelling and feel like doing something different. Not "aussie style" but actually inverting in my harness and going head down til I'm about 6 feet from the floor and flipping upright again and landing on my toes.
> yah, it's a bit of showing off but it impresses the newbies that I train from time to time. :uhyeah: Especially when I need to stress control of the rope with the brake hand.


I've done the Aussie descent.  Gotta be careful with the brake hand or you'll burn the hell out of the side of your neck.

After my back injury I wound up getting acupuncture.  That worked for me for the most part.  My wife being a PTA helps with getting my spine "popped" back.  I've not tried the inversion table but it does look interesting.  Those things are a bit pricey for my blood though.


----------



## tko4u (Sep 6, 2008)

Kwanjang said:


> After hurting my low back last november while weight training my legs by squating. It was that last set and like always that last one. (poor form.. my fault completely) anyhow, my low back ached terribly. started looking for a cure. One night I saw a commercial for a Teeders hang-up, an inversion table. I researched inversion and BAM! I purchased one. I had talked about it to a couple of doctors- they advised against it. You are hanging upside down afterall. After getting use to the table and inverting and learning to relax, my lumbar through cervical spine popped...WOW! NO MORE low back pain. It may not be for evryone, but I am hooked. Now I know why Grandpa Munster was so giddy! Hanging up side down like a bat! Anyone else ever tried one?


 
I think I might have to come use that thing if my back doesnt calm down! just as long as you dont start biting people after hanging that way


----------



## astrobiologist (Sep 6, 2008)

I've had horrible low back pain for a few years...  I'd love to try this.


----------



## tko4u (Sep 7, 2008)

astrobiologist said:


> I've had horrible low back pain for a few years... I'd love to try this.


 
I can tell you my instructor (kwanjang) does this and it has completely changed him. He has more energy than ever! I would recommend this to anyone with back problems


----------



## Kwanjang (Sep 7, 2008)

tko4u said:


> I can tell you my instructor (kwanjang) does this and it has completely changed him. He has more energy than ever! I would recommend this to anyone with back problems


 
Well...Gettn ready to invert in about 2 minutes. Alright!    Cant....getaway.....form....the computer.


----------



## Venusaur002 (Feb 23, 2017)

If you use the inversion table from Crazy Sales, your system experiences the supreme comfort and obtains relief from back pain and stress. It combines a soft vibrating massage during inversion making it the most effective units on the market today.


----------

